# Dan Wesson???



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour toute l'monde,
in my ongoing search for a snub nose I've seen a Dan Wesson Mdl 15, 357 mag, 2" with a 4" spare barrel.
It looks nice and feels good in the hand. I'll get to shoot it in 2 weeks, range having work done so I'll have to wait.
Are they are good? 
Merci,
fusil


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

let us know how it works for you :watching:


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

I have had one for 26 yrs. It is a very accurate pistol. 
I have 2,4, and 6" barrels for it. I am trying to pick up an 8" one as well. 
I haven't shoot it much with the 2" barrel. Just doesn't make sense with such a large frame.
Good luck with the one you have found and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a Model 15-2 in 6" barrel. It is very accurate. 

If you happen to get a Dan Wesson that is not accurate, my understanding is that you can usually improve it by adjusting the barrel gap with the the special wrench and feeler gauge that was originally sold with the multi-barrel kits.


----------

